# You have one shot, What one will you take?



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Here is the situation
You have one chance at one kill. Its the last day of the season and you see this just before legal shooting time ends. Now comes a big decision,
What one would you shoot?

I just love this pic, i know its photoshoped with the "Hole in the Horn" buck and the "Hanson Buck" but it still is SWEET!!!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

If this is the only pose I would have a chance to take a shot at I would have to choose the buck on the right. The one on the left is sorta in front of the other one and if shot at the right point the bullet could possibly ricochet inside the deer and hit the other.

If I was just going to pick one to shoot and new i could make a nice clean shot I'd pick the left one.

Matt


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I would try take the "Hanson buck." If I was in that hypothetical situation I am confident that they would both be pretty safe. I don't think I could get the shot off before I puked out my insides. Damn buck fever would win that one.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

The hanson buck for me as well. How many of you have been to the shceels store in fargo and looked at the replicas there?


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Hmmm... Jessica Biel or Jessica Alba? You can't go too wrong.

I'm with ac700wildcat, I'd like the left one, but I'd take the safe shot.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

the one on the right! i have a thing for nice typical deer. :beer:


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

hanson buck


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

that would only happen to me if i had a doe tag


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

If I did not have a huge case of buck fever, I would wait for them to sepparate and take the non-typical.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

OK, what if the nontypical takes a little step to the right and now boht the deer are ligned up. any chances for getting both with one shot??

and.. i would have to say that i would shoot the non-typical and put the hole where it belongs on the deer, right in the vitals!! :sniper:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Typical for me! Nothing like a big cymetrical whitetail!


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I agree it would look alot nicer on the wall


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I would go for the one on the Left. Sure the one on the right is nice but you have to like the a typical.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Whatever one gives a clear shot first.

Or, shoot em both and party hunt! :-?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

NT :beer:


----------



## earlthepearl (Dec 7, 2006)

Left....piece of cake.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I really don't know which one I would go for. They are both awesome awesome deer, but for me I would probably shoot the Non-Typical. I would probably never see a deer of that caliber again, so I would go for that one, But on a side note, the typical is a really big boy as well. It would be a toss up for me, and I would be happy with either of them.

If I had to take the shot at that exact moment, I would shoot the typical, to many variables with the non-typical. Just my thoughts.


----------



## ksfowler (Oct 4, 2007)

If i did not fall out of the tree or have a massive heart attack i would take the "Hole in the Horn".


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

id probably fall out of the tree in shock, but i would shoot the right one. too many things could go wrong with the nontypical. plus i like huge typical bucks


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Either one, would be a tough choice, which ever one gave me the best shot without crapping in my pants!! uke:


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Non-typical for me!!!

HM


----------

